# IR and UHF Remote Control



## Kelmey (Jan 24, 2008)

I was wondering if its possible to control both TVs with DishNet UHF remotes? I want to put my main receiver in my utility room (out of sight) and want to be able to control my TV1 and TV2. Is this possible?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Kelmey said:


> I was wondering if its possible to control both TVs with DishNet UHF remotes? I want to put my main receiver in my utility room (out of sight) and want to be able to control my TV1 and TV2. Is this possible?


Yes it's possible. I picked up several 6.0 IR/UHF Pro remote controls on eBay very cheap.

BTW, Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kelmey (Jan 24, 2008)

TulsaOK said:


> Yes it's possible. I picked up several 6.0 IR/UHF Pro remote controls on eBay very cheap.
> 
> BTW, Welcome to the forum.


Thanks! So all I would have to do is get a UHF remote the same as I have for TV2 and program it for TV1? I called Dishnet and they never gave me a straight forward answer. How would I program to run the TV then?


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

Kelmey said:


> Thanks! So all I would have to do is get a UHF remote the same as I have for TV2 and program it for TV1? I called Dishnet and they never gave me a straight forward answer. How would I program to run the TV then?


You actually need the *6.3* UHF PRO REMOTE. You can order it from Dish Customer Service (mine was $25 which included shipping -- but I think it is sort of "luck-of-the-draw" with the Rep. you get!). The remote comes with extra "keys" in order to fit your needs with instructions. You will need to use a "green key with black lettering marked TV1. You can program the new remote to the TV brand you desire. Your Dish manual can help you too!


----------



## Kelmey (Jan 24, 2008)

wreck said:


> You actually need the *6.3* UHF PRO REMOTE. You can order it from Dish Customer Service (mine was $25 which included shipping -- but I think it is sort of "luck-of-the-draw" with the Rep. you get!). The remote comes with extra "keys" in order to fit your needs with instructions. You will need to use a "green key with black lettering marked TV1. You can program the new remote to the TV brand you desire. Your Dish manual can help you too!


I see. So I have a DVR 722 receiver, will the 6.3 pro remote work with that? I'm confused as to why Dishnet would not give me this information. I talked to 3 different reps and they all played dumb as to the possibility of controlling both TVs with UHF remotes.


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

Kelmey said:


> I see. So I have a DVR 722 receiver, will the 6.3 pro remote work with that? I'm confused as to why Dishnet would not give me this information. I talked to 3 different reps and they all played dumb as to the possibility of controlling both TVs with UHF remotes.


I don't know if they are "playing" dumb or *are* dumb. The newer reps (most of them) just don't know about it. Actually, your TV2 remote *IS* a *6.3* Pro. You just need to change the blue "2" key to a green one with a black TV1 on it. If you search this forum -- you can find a thread telling you how you can change a TV2 remote to a TV1 remote by using a paperclip!


----------



## klmay65 (Apr 11, 2006)

A couple months ago, my UHF remote stopped working. I called Dish Customer Service and they sent me out a replacement.
The replacement was the one described above with different keys and instructions so you can set it up a number of different ways.

While waiting for the replacement to arrive I decided I didn't have anything to lose by opening up the "broken" one and seeing if there was anything obvious wrong (Dish did not want the "broken" one back).

I found the key in the "broken" remote had been dislocated (probably by one of the kids sitting or throwing it), and the switch the key guides got moved. 
I was able to get the key put back to the normal position and the remote was as good as new.

Long story short (I know... too late), if you have a "broken" remote, you may be able to get a new remote for free from Dish.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

wreck said:


> You actually need the *6.3* UHF PRO REMOTE.


Why do you *need *the 6.3 remote?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Kelmey said:


> I see. So I have a DVR 722 receiver, will the 6.3 pro remote work with that? I'm confused as to why Dishnet would not give me this information. I talked to 3 different reps and they all played dumb as to the possibility of controlling both TVs with UHF remotes.


The ViP622/ViP722 receivers are shipped with a 6.3 remote control. The 6.0 Pro remote control will work just fine with a 622/722 receiver. The 6.3 remote control has a switch for "A Band" and "B Band" and the 6.0 does not. If you're having a problem with the remote due to distance, switching to the "B Band" will usually solve it. If you need the ability to switch bands, stick with the 6.3; otherwise, as I said, the 6.0 will work just fine and they can be had on eBay for about $5 each.


----------



## Kelmey (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the info, highly appreciated.


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> Why do you *need *the 6.3 remote?


Because the *6.2* remote is IR only. The *6.3* is IR/UHF. I don't know about a *6.0*.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

wreck said:


> Because the *6.2* remote is IR only. The *6.3* is IR/UHF. I don't know about a *6.0*.


No, a 6.2 is interchangeable with a 6.3 remote and is NOT IR only. The 6.3 has different colors on some buttons, is newer so would likely have a few additional TV codes and the like. Like a 6.3, a 6.2 has the A/B switch to select UHF Pro B range and can control a 622/722 (or the 942 it came with) TV1 via IR or UHF Pro.

The IR only remotes for TV1 are 5.2/5.3 (plus lots of other IR remotes).

A 6.0 can be either IR or UHF Pro, but can only control TV2 via UHF Pro - it can't control TV1 via UHF Pro like a 6.2 or 6.3 can.


----------



## Kelmey (Jan 24, 2008)

A 6.0 can be either IR or UHF Pro said:


> Are you 100% positive on this? I was told I can keep my current 6.0 UHF remote when they install my new 722 model and that it will work with the 722.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

TV2 can only be controlled via UHF Pro and 6.0, 6.2, 6.3, or 8.0 remotes will work.
TV1 can be controlled via IR by most anything (an 8.0 can't because it is UHF Pro only). To control TV1 via UHF Pro, you need a 6.2 or 6.3 remote and that is only possible on 622/722 (942 too, but not current).

The 6.0 remote will work fine to control TV2 IN PLACE OF the 6.3 that comes with the unit. You would need to use that 6.3 to control TV1 instead of the IR only 5.3 that comes with a 622/722 if the unit is in a closet. That gives you only one remote to control TV1 via UHF. That 6.3 doesn't come with the "key" needed to control TV1 via UHF Pro, but there are plenty of posts on how to make it work. You can just remove the key and change a switch manually.

If you leave the unit in Single mode, none of this matters as a 6.0 controlling TV2 will also control TV1 (very limited set of things that can't be done with TV2 remote). I'm assuming you want to operate in Dual mode.

Edit afterthought: TV1 on a 522/625 can be controlled via UHF by a 6.0 remote via a very different method (menu selection). My comments really only apply to 622/722.


----------



## kblee (Sep 21, 2007)

OK - I have an "extra" 6.3 remote that came with my 722. Is there a way to get this to work the 211 receiver that I have upstairs in the bedroom? My 211 already has one remote, but it has a tendency to get misplaced by my wife.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Remove the battery cover, put your thumbnail between the case and the blue "2" to push it out. Flip it over to the black side and it should generate IR and "Old UHF" (not UHF Pro). You would need to change the Sat mode address to match whatever is used on the 211 now.

Another solution ("better" in my mind) is to instead program Aux mode of the 6.3 to generate IR on the 211's address. If SysInfo shows the 211 to use address x, push and hold Aux, enter 3x#, and Aux mode will send IR and "Old UHF" for address x. Downside is explaining why you push Aux button.


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

I am relatively certain you can't make a *6.2* work UHF. I went through tech support (the service tech's direct line to their own Dish support) and had a local installer try a few tricks. You need a *6.3* to operate TV1 through a wall or in a cabinet.

(By the way, if you can ever get to this tier of tech support -- they are golden!!!)


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

wreck said:


> Because the *6.2* remote is IR only. The *6.3* is IR/UHF. I don't know about a *6.0*.


I suggested to the OP that 6.0 remote controls would work. You, apparently, took issue with that. Now you say that you don't know about a 6.0. Maybe you should do a little research prior to posting.


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> I suggested to the OP that 6.0 remote controls would work. You, apparently, took issue with that. Now you say that you don't know about a 6.0. Maybe you should do a little research prior to posting.


I *have* done research -- you asked me why you *need* a 6.3. Because you do to get UHF.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

We've been using a 6.2 to control TV1 via UHF Pro for several years. DISH ships a 6.2 as their "universal" remote with the set of keys as part number 135899 to control any (not 7x00 series) receiver.
"6.2" UHF Pro TV1
Or, for a specific user
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=812090&postcount=15

Golden isn't the word I'd use for someone that supplies incorrect info to their customers.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

YO - the 6.3 remote also works on the 625 / 522 receivers as a TV1 remote - I know, 'cause I'm using it that way....


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

CABill said:


> We've been using a 6.2 to control TV1 via UHF Pro for several years. DISH ships a 6.2 as their "universal" remote with the set of keys as part number 135899 to control any (not 7x00 series) receiver.
> "6.2" UHF Pro TV1
> Or, for a specific user
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=812090&postcount=15
> ...


I'll compromise. I have a ViP222 and the 6.2 will NOT work TV1 via UHF. Only the 6.3 will work UHF to TV1 or TV2. I can't say about different/older models of receivers.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/remotes/6.3features.shtml

I have a .PDF with all of the various remote control features and capabilities, but I can't find it on DN's website.


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

IIP said:


> http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/remotes/6.3features.shtml
> 
> I have a .PDF with all of the various remote control features and capabilities, but I can't find it on DN's website.


Thank-you! Here is the same thing for the 6.2:

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/remotes/6.2features.shtml

**** As I said the ViP222 is not listed as UHF remote for TV1


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

wreck said:


> I'll compromise. I have a ViP222 and the 6.2 will NOT work TV1 via UHF. Only the 6.3 will work UHF to TV1 or TV2. I can't say about different/older models of receivers.


It may be possible that the reason it won't work with you, is that you're not setting it up properly. This is a good forum to ask questions.


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> Is it possible that *you *can't make it work?


[edit] I'm going to apologize for my remarks. I stand by that a ViP222 has to have 6.3 UHF Pro to make TV1 work on UHF -- but I was wrong about my original remote -- it was 5.3. Dish Network claims that the *6.3* is what you should get as a "Universal" replacement to make TV1 UHF . Sorry to ruffle your feathers.


----------



## flatus (Aug 18, 2006)

klmay65 said:


> I found the key in the "broken" remote had been dislocated (probably by one of the kids sitting or throwing it), and the switch the key guides got moved.
> 
> I was able to get the key put back to the normal position and the remote was as good as new.


Just wanted to add a "me too" to this reply. I ordered a 6.3 as a replacement remote for my 721 and after a few days it stopped working, except for the ir functions controlling the tv itself. Changed batteries 3 times, cursed a bit, and finally re-seated the key. Luckily I did this before i bought another.


----------



## gordo80 (Apr 23, 2008)

What key are you guys talking about I think I might have the same problem I think my kid was tossing around. Maybe I can get it to work.


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

gordo80 said:


> What key are you guys talking about I think I might have the same problem I think my kid was tossing around. Maybe I can get it to work.


The "key" is the green or blue plastic indicator on the remote with the "1" or "2" on it. You can remove it by taking off the "battery" lid on the back of the remote and pulling the "key" off with your fingers. These keys have notches on them that set the position of the remote for TV1, TV2 and either IR or UHF.


----------

